# DENVER | Projects & Construction



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Balfour At Riverfront Park on Its Way:*





































All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/central-platte-valley-balfour-at-riverfront-park-update-1.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*AMLI Riverfront Park Taking Shape:*




























View from the garage:









All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/inside-the-infill-amli-riverfront-park.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Renaissance Stout Street Lofts Rising:*



















All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/arapahoe-square-renaissance-stout-street-lofts-update-1.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*One City Block Facade Revealed:*




























All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/uptown-one-city-block-update-4-2.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New 16 Wewatta Renders:*

The 'Triangle':










From the 16th St. mall:








































Commuter bike station:










All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/union-station-16-wewatta-triangle-building-project-update.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Second Tower Crane At 16M Makes Its Debut:*









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/lower-downtown-16m-update-4.html









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/lower-downtown-16m-update-4.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/new-cherry-creek-project-88-steele-creek.html']Happening In Cherry Creek: 88 Steele Creek[/URL]*

A new 12 story high rise luxury apartment building going up just across from the Cherry Creek mall.












> A look at a new apartment project proposed on the southeast corner of East First Avenue and Steele Street: 88 Steele Creek. Here is a map with the site outlined in yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site contains two older buildings that will soon be demolished:





















All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/05/new-cherry-creek-project-88-steele-creek.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*More From Cherry Creek: 250 Columbine*












> Western Development Group will construct an 8-story, 70,000 square foot office building facing 2nd Avenue and an 8-story condo building that tapers off towards 3rd Avenue. This development will also include two floors of underground parking, and 38,000 square feet of retail with an outdoor patio for a restaurant.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Cranes at DIA herald new transportation center/hotel development:


#DEN en route to #LAX ! #travel #airport #cranes #construction #architecture by Designing4, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Aurora's new VA hospital has long, costly history*












> It wasn't just the unforeseen mineral spring that was flooding the land, or the buried relic of a swimming pool that exploded the budget of the new Veterans Affairs hospital under construction in Aurora.
> 
> Nor was it only the ballooning price of structural steel, the years of wrangling with a key contractor or the pricey chunk of land next to two of Colorado's busiest roads.
> 
> ...











http://www.dbetoday.com/2602/kiewit...-and-small-businesses-in-the-colorado-market/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*245 Columbine adding to Cherry Creek mix*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*100 St. Paul in Cherry Creek*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Union Station Canopy Unfurls:*




























All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/06/denver-union-station-update-119.html


*Union Station under the scaffolding as full restorations unfold:*










http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/06/denver-union-station-update-118.html


*Union Station North Wing Building Reveals Its Look*





















Union Station with the North Wing:










All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/07/denver-union-station-update-121.html


*Meanwhile, The Union Station South Wing Building Is Framed Out and Filling In:*



















All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/07/denver-union-station-update-121.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cadence Apartments take shape:*




























All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/06/union-station-cadence-apartments-update-6.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Block 32 at River North completed:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Douglas coming together:*



















All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/06/ballpark-the-douglas-update-6.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Denargo market Apartments finished:*




























All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/06/river-north-the-yards-at-denargo-market-final-update.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lumina to fill Pagliacci's site in Lower Highlands*












> There have been many questions in the Lower Highland neighborhood about what is going to happen to the old Pagliacci site over on West 33rd Avenue and Navajo Street. Fortunately, we have all the details and a rendering of the building that will stand on the old Pagliacci site! First let’s start out with a map of the site.
> 
> Plans have been finalized by a local firm, TreeHouse Brokerage & Development, to build a 61-unit boutique-style rental building that will rise 5-stories. The building, designed by Tres Birds Workshop, will feature a curved facade with a decorative patterned screen along with rooftop plants. The old Pagliacci signs have been saved from the old building and will be incorporated in this project.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1736 Boulder finishing up:*



















All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/06/lower-highland-1736-boulder-update-2.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hines Breaks Ground For 10 Story Office Tower At 1601 Wewatta*












> Posted by Ken Schroeppel on July 19, 2013
> 
> Yesterday was the groundbreaking ceremony for 1601 Wewatta, the 10-story, 300,000-square foot office building with ground-floor retail planned for the corner of 16th and Wewatta.
> 
> 1601 Wewatta is being developed by Hines and Jordon Perlmutter and Company, and will occupy the half block next to Cadence, the 13-story apartment tower currently under construction at 17th and Wewatta. 1601 Wewatta represents another major project to get underway in Downtown Denver’s booming Union Station district, where fourteen projects are currently under construction within a half-mile of the historic station.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Say Hello To LoHi Place:*

New Lower Highlands resy blends in nicely.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*24 Jefferson Park*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2930 Umatilla To Brings Offices to Lower Highland*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*One City Block: 4 Buildings, 4 Different Looks*





































All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/07/uptown-one-city-block-update-6.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Confluence Project Update: 34-Story Tower Moves Forward*












> Before and even during the recent recession, developer Ray Suppa (Palace Lofts, Waterside Lofts) had been working on plans to build a major residential project at the corner of 15th and Little Raven next to Confluence Park Plaza. The project’s roots stretch back to the early 2000s. Please read this major summary of the project’s history that I wrote back in 2010.
> 
> With the rebounding economy and the strength of the rental market, the Confluence project is not only back, but has taken a major step forward towards getting underway.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Emerson Lofts Complete*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Speer & Washington Apts. Framed out*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Alta Alameda Project Finishing Up*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Union Station coming along*























































All: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2013/09/denver-union-station-update-122.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Crane up at 20th and Chestnut*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mile High Vista*



















U/C:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*AMLI Riverfront shows its brick:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*5,000 Housing Units In Development In Downtown Denver*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2785 Speer Now Underway*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*16M Starting To Rise*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Central Platte Valley Project: Galvanize 2.0*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Lab To Bring offices To Central Platte Valley*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Balfour At Riverfront Park Moving Quickly:*


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

By looking at the Denver skyline, The Confluence project should rise between the 2 green arches blocking the right side of the recent completed DaVita tower.









http://www.denver-cityscape.com/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Platform (Formerly 1650 Wewatta) Begins Its Ascent*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Cherry Creek: The Residences at Fillmore Plaza Update #1*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Cherry Creek: 100 Saint Paul Update #2*



> Along with the significant amount of residential development going up in Cherry Creek, there is a notable amount of office space under construction. Construction has commenced on 100 Saint Paul, one of the largest office projects under construction in Cherry Creek. Excavation has been taking place and there is now a giant hole in the ground.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Cherry Creek: 250 Columbine Update #2*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Upper Downtown: Hyatt Place/Hyatt House Hotel Update #3*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Union Station: The Platform Update #7*


----------



## VXO (Feb 27, 2013)

New project rendering released. The new 38 story office building developed by Hines will be 600,000 square feet and could become even larger. It will be across the street from the four seasons.

http://denver-cityscape.com/images/1144FifteenthSt-52714-2.jpg


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Like "could become larger" because that could make it a new tallest.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Novare Bringing SkyHouse Apartments To Denver*












> 6/10/14 - The Novare Group of Atlanta is proposing to develop a 25 story apartment building in downtown. The Skyhouse Denver project is planned on the south side of 18th Avenue between Broadway and Lincoln Street. The 354 unit building will front on Broadway, with an associated 6 story parking structure located adjacent to Lincoln. Both of the buildings will include ground floor retail space. The apartment building will also include a rooftop pool and sundeck. The project recently went out to bid and is planned to start construction late this year, with completion in early 2016. The project architect is Smallwood Reynolds Stewart Stewart of Atlanta.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Union Station Project: 17W*



> Posted by Ken Schroeppel on June 12, 2014
> 
> DenverInfill is pleased to report that a significant new infill project is coming to Downtown Denver’s Union Station district: 17W.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New SkyHouse render:*









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/new-upper-downtown-project-skyhouse-denver.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Triangle Building At Union Station - 6/16*









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/union-station-the-triangle-building-update-4.html









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/union-station-the-triangle-building-update-4.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ballpark: Broadstone Blake Street - 6/19*









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/ballpark-broadstone-blake-street-update-5.html


















http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/ballpark-broadstone-blake-street-update-5.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Union Station: Verve Delgany - 6/22*









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/union-station-verve-final-update.html









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/union-station-verve-final-update.html









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/union-station-verve-final-update.html









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/06/union-station-verve-final-update.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Revealed: Eviva Cherokee apartments*












> 8/2/14 - The Integral Group of Atlanta recently announced the development of a new apartment project in the Golden Triangle neighborhood. *The Eviva Cherokee project, to be located at 1250 Cherokee Street, will be 18 stories and include 274 units and structured parking.* The project architect is the Beck Group of Dallas. Construction is proposed to begin in late 2014, with an early 2016 completion. Here is a rendering of the project:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Union Station Opens*



















































































All photos: http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/07/denver-union-station-final-update-grand-opening.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Portman Unveils 1801 Wewatta*












> 9/5/14 - In April of this year Portman Holdings of Atlanta annouced plans to construct a hotel and office building in the Union Station neighborhood at 1801 Wewatta. Today, the company released the final design for the $100 million project, known as Union Tower West. The 12 story building will contain ground floor hotel amenities, three floors of parking, four floors with 180 hotel rooms and four floors with 100,000 square feet of office space. The project architect is John Portman and Associates of Atlanta. The contractor will be Hensel Phelps. Construction is planned to begin later this year or early in 2015.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Two 30 Story Towers Joining Country Club Gardens*












> 8/13/14 - The Broe Group of Denver is moving forward on development of two additional apartment towers as part of the Country Club Gardens community near the intersection of Downing Street and Elsworth Avenue in south central Denver. The project involves demolition of two of the existing garden style apartment buildings in exchange for preserving seven other historic buildings on the site constructed in 1940. The plan was originally approved through a development agreement with the City in 2001. Replacing the two demolished buildings will be two 30 story towers containing a total of 533 apartment units and several floors of structured parking, which will be screen by several of the remaining historic buildings and landscaping. The buildings will be mirror images of one another and top out at 322 feet in height. The architect for the project is Solomon Cordwell Buenz (SCB) of Chicago. The project is set to begin construction in early 2015, with completion in late 2016.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New DIA hotel:*


LoneStarLeMans14 0016 by jbspec7, on Flickr


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

^^Didnt realize the glass would be so dark


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*100 Saint Paul Cherry Creek:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

BoulderGrad said:


> ^^Didnt realize the glass would be so dark


I think that's due to light conditions.


IMG_5430 (4 of 157) by Kerry Goodwin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Steele Creek Apts. Cherry Creek:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*250 Columbine Cherry Creek:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cherry Creek neighborhood:*









http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/09/cherry-creek-250-columbine-update-3.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Casey:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*MOTO Apartments Underway In Capitol Hill*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Platform at Union Station:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Triangle Building at union Station:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Museum Center+ The Art Hotel:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Revealed: 701 Sherman*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Dual Hyatt Hotels Progress:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*8th & Broadway Underway:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Revealed: Eviva Cherokee*



> A new 18-story apartment tower is proposed for Downtown Denver’s Golden Triangle district.
> 
> Coming soon to a particularly nasty patch of parking lot asphalt will be Eviva Cherokee, a joint development between Denver-based Charter Realty Group and Atlanta-based Integral Group. The project’s location on the east side of Cherokee between W. 12th and 13th Avenues places the sleek glass tower within a very short walk of the Denver Art Museum, the Clyfford Still Museum, and on the same block as the proposed Kirkland Museum. Eviva Cherokee is a big step forward in the continued repair of the Golden Triangle’s urban fabric and transformation into a dense mixed-use neighborhood.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Cherry Creek proposal: 245 Columbine*



> At 245 Columbine, in the Cherry Creek North neighborhood, sits an abandoned post office, waiting for redevelopment. It was originally proposed as a 7-story office building however, this project has been completely redesigned as a 7-story, 150-room luxury hotel. This change was in response to a lawsuit filed against the city by the Cherry Creek North Neighborhood Association who were unhappy with the land use and development of this site; which has has no activity since our update in May 2013.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Speer & Washington Apartments Now Complete:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*16M Is Completed*


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Denver has that brick and tan cladding theme pretty much across the city. I like it, but I think they could mix it up a bit, and look into another color palatte occasionally.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

msquaredb said:


> Denver has that brick and tan cladding theme pretty much across the city. I like it, but I think they could mix it up a bit, and look into another color palatte occasionally.


Many of the highrises planned are blue glass specials. It seems that everything under 15 floors gets the brick-y LoDo treatment!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Demolition Begins For The Confluence*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Triangle Building Gets Glass*



















http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/12/union-station-the-triangle-building-update-6.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New 20 Story Dual Hotel Will Split Between Le Meridian And AC Brands*












> 12/26/14
> 
> White Lodging of Indianapolis is planning a new dual brand hotel at 15th and California Streets. The 20 story, 480 room hotel will be split between the Le Meridien and AC brands. The hotel will also include 12,500 square feet of meeting space, ground floor hotel amenities, and a rooftop lounge and pool. The architect of record for the project is HKS of Dallas. Construction should begin in mid-2015, with completion in 2017.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Revealed: Gables Speer Blvd. Apartments*



















http://denverinfill.com/blog/2014/12/speer-speer-boulevard-apartments-update-2.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Look: 2460 Welton*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Union Station Project: Hilton Garden Inn*



> A new hotel is coming to Downtown Denver’s booming Union Station district.
> 
> Denver-based Focus Property Group is planning to build a 12-story Hilton Garden Inn on their property at 20th Street and Chestnut Place. The new hotel will have an L-shaped footprint that wraps around the historic Denver Hose Company No. 1 building that will be fully restored and incorporated as part of the project.
> 
> The floors in the tower’s base will contain the lobby and registration areas, banquet and meeting rooms, a fitness center, and other hotel amenities. The tower’s upper floors will contain approximately 200 hotel rooms. Parking will be accommodated on two underground levels, and the hotel will also include a swimming pool and a rooftop lounge.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Galvanize 2.0 Finishing Up:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1401 Lawrence In Prep:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*DRIVE 2 Completed*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*19 Story Condos Planned For 17th & Wewatta*












> 12/30/14 - East/West Partners is planning the development of a 19 story luxury condominium building at 17th and Wewatta Streets in the Union Station neighborhood. The Coloradan will include some ground floor retail adjacent to 17th Street, three floors of structured parking and amenities on the 4th floor. Construction is proposed to start in 2015, with completion in 2017.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Triangle Building Tops Out At Union Square*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1601 Wewatta 1/15*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Luxury Apartments Coming To Jefferson Park*












> 1/14/15 - Sagebrush Companies of Denver will soon begin construction of a 117 unit luxury apartment project adjacent to Viking Park on West 29th Avenue and Eliot Street in the Jefferson Park Neighborhood. The 8 story building will include structured parking and rooftop amenities including a pool and gym facilities. The architect and general contractor is the Beck Group of Dallas.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Dual Hyatts Shaping Up:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Old United Way HQ To Give Way To New Apartments*












> 1/20/15 - Southern Land Company of Franklin,Tennessee recently began demolition of the old United Way of Denver headquarters at 18th and Central Streets in the Lower Highland neighborhood to make way for a new apartment communty. The yet to be named project will include 271 units and 9,300 square feet of retail in two 5 story buildings. Structured parking for residents will also be provided. The project is planned for completion in late 2016.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Golden Triangle: Museum Center + The Art Hotel Update*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ground broken for Denver SkyHouse*



















http://srssa.blogspot.com/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Joule at 1000 Speer Blvd.*


DSC_8205 by M.V. Jantzen, on Flickr


----------



## 5280city (Dec 13, 2020)

A lot of condo projects going up in Denver or converted into lofts. Either way we can lend to qualified people on these units. The building at 4200 W 17th Ave has a smoothie juice shop, yoga, pilates and great views.


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, this page is 5 years old.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Studio Gang and Urban Villages Design First Carbon Positive Hotel in the United States.*

To celebrate Earth Day, real estate developers Urban Villages and Studio Gang have unveiled and broken ground on "Populus", the first carbon positive hotel in the United States. Set to open in late 2023, the 265-room hotel in Denver features a rooftop restaurant and bar, designed as a significant milestone for the future of sustainable travel that meets the needs of travelers, the community, and the environment.






















































Studio Gang and Urban Villages Design First Carbon Positive Hotel in the United States


To celebrate Earth Day, real estate developers Urban Villages and Studio Gang have unveiled "Populus", the first carbon positive hotel in the United States.




www.archdaily.com


----------

